
Where the F#$ unikernel advancements go? - desibenz
Unikernel were quite hot in 2016, I&#x27;ve seen developments of late, whats going on? I am not talking about AWS, Azure, etc. lambdas.
======
eyberg
have you seen [https://ops.city](https://ops.city) ? - moreso - there are
quite a few unikernel projects out there now

~~~
desibenz
thats is significant work. thx

